# صيانة اجهزة الأسنان.. سؤال وجواب



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 سبتمبر 2006)

تحيه طيبة .

نحاول في هذا الباب ان نسلط الضوء على مجمل الأجهزة والمعدات الأسنان بمختلف اختصاصات من 

صيانة ونصب وتصليح ... سؤال وجواب .

والفكرة من الموضوع هو جعل اعمال الصيانة مركزة في هذا الباب ومثبت ليتسنى البحث والتصفح 

السريع لكل من يهمه الأمر وبدون تشتت .

ونحن نعلم ان هناك 12 اختصاص في طب الأسنان وتشمل :

1-جراحة الوجه والفكين .
2-صناعة الأسنان .
3- طب اسنان الأطفال .
4-طب الأسنان الوقائي .
5-تقويم الأسنان .
6-معالجة الأسنان .
7- امراض الفم .
8-امراض وجراحة ما حول الأسنان .
9-زراعة الأسنان .
10-طب الفم .
11-انسجة الفم .
12-اشعة الأسنان .

واكثر الأجهزة المستخدمة هي اجهزة ميكانيكية المبدأ 80% ثم كهربائية والكترونية .

وهي فرصة للمهندس الطبي او الفني الذي يريد التخصص او الألمام في هذا المجال وايضأ زيادة 

الخبرة واكتسابها.:63: 

البغدادي:81:


----------



## Bioengineer (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة الجريئة جدا

أعجبتي الفكرة كثيرا وخاصة كلمة ((نصب)) Installation

ابدأ بسؤالي :
ماهي الأساسات المطلوبه في أرضية العيادة قبل نصب الجهاز؟؟


----------



## مهندسه الطب (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه المبادره
سوالي هو
1.ما هيه ميكانيكيه شحن التانك بالهواء؟
2. الضغط المطلوب للجهاز المستخدم وكيف يتغير بيتغير الارتفاع.


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (18 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

ما هي متطلبات التي تحتاجها العيادة السنية من اساس وكهرباء وغيرهم ؟؟ وهل لكرسي الاسنان كهرباء خاصة به؟؟؟ وكيف هذا الكرسي ينتج هواء؟؟ ومن اين ياتي ؟؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ م.عادل صلاح.

تحية طيبة .

يتم نصب جهاز الأسنان على اي ارضية صلبة . 

وحيث يتم تجهيزه داخل صندوق خشبي بأبعاد مختلفة حسب موديله وملحقاته .

وتكون هذه الملحقاته مجزئه قطعة قطعة داخل الصندوق ويتم تجميعه حسب الشكل وفق كتيّب النصب الخاص. 

ثم يثبت على الأرض او الجدار لبعض اذرع المتحركة ان وجدت بواسطة لوالب تثبيت معدة لهذا الغرض .

ولك تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخت اليس ،
تحية طيبة .

بالنسبة لسؤالك اليك هذا الرابط .

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=17144

اطيب التمنيات .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ألف شكر على الأجابة..


----------



## biogenious (21 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا على الاضافة البنائة دى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2006)

الأخ مهندس محمد يامن .

تحياتي وتقديري .

يعمل جهاز الأسنان بصور اساسية على القدرة الكهربائية العامة Ac سواء كانت 220 او 

125فولت مع وجود محولة كهربائية تحول هذا التيار الى 24 و 12 فولت لأستخدامات مصباح

الأنارة وايضأ الصمامات الكهربائية للهواء والماء وايضأ للبودات التي تسيطر على الفعاليات

الازمة لحركات الكرسي و....الخ .

كما ان هناك اجهزة اسنان تعمل على انظمة هوائية وهيدروليكية ولا تحتاج الكهرباء الأ الأنارة.

ويتم تجهيزه بالهواء بواسطة ضاغطة هواء خاصة كما اسلفنا ذكرها على الرابط السابق .


الى اللقاء .

البغدادي


----------



## Prof_Mofasa (22 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي المهندسي شكري 
ارجو الا يكون سؤالي يسبب لك الازعاج ولكن اريدك ان تشرح لنا فكرة الجهاز عامتا .
مع ملحقاته .
وارجو ان تبدء بالموديلات الاقدم الي الاحداث.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 أكتوبر 2006)

اليك هذا الرابط.

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=17965


البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (3 أكتوبر 2006)

الرجاء الأفادة:

ماهو أصغر كمبريسور يمكن ان يعمل لتغذية جهاز الاسنان؟؟
أقصد كم سعة التانك باللتر وتقريبا كم يبلغ وزنه وأبعاده؟؟؟

هل اذا استخدمنا تانك حجمه خمسة لتر فقط !! هل يكفي لتغذية الجهاز ؟؟

وشكرا,,,


----------



## المهاب (5 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموقع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي م/ عادل صلاح.

اي ضاغطة يكون دفعها 2.5 بار مهما يكن حجم الخزان تفي الغرض لأي جهاز اسنان .

تدلل علينا .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (6 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على الأجابة مهندس شكري..

لكن كما تعلم أنه يقوم الضاغط بشحن الخزان الى ضغط معين مثلا 8 بار ثم يفصل ولا يعود للشحن مرة اخرى الا عندما يصل عند ضغط معين ايضا ولنقل 4 بار ويتحكم في ذلك الفاصل أو ما يسمى pressure switch ويسمى ايضا ال automatic والذي يكون محدد بضغطين
ضغط عالي (الذي يفصل عنده التيار عن الضاغط) وضغط منخفض (الذي يوصل التيار عنده مرة أخرى للضاغط كي يشحن الخزان بالهواء)

فعندما يكون حجم الخزان صغير جدا وأنت تسحب منه هواء بمعدل جريان flow Rate حوالي
50 لتر في الدقيقة فان الضاغط لن يلحق أن يشحن الخزان بالضغط المطلوب اذا كان سحب
الهواء للهاندبيس مستمر.

لذلك ماهو أقل حجم للخزان الذي يمكنه أن يتماشى مع سحب الهواء بحيث يحافظ على الضغط داخل الخزان .؟؟؟؟؟

افرض ان حجم الخزان لتر واحد يحتوي على هواء مضغوط ب 8 بار فانه أول ما تشتغل الهاند بيس سوف تسحب الهواء الذي بداخل الخزان بسرعه وسوف يفرغ الخزان ويصبح كانه فقط مسار أو انبوب يمشي عبره الهواء من ال (ضاغط) مباشرة الى (الهاند بيس) لان الفاصل لن يقطع التيار على الضاغط لان الضغط لن يرتفع ... وهذه مجربه.

أرجو أن تكون فهمت قصدي وسؤالي وأنا بانتظار التفسير والأجابة.
واعذرنا على الأطاله وكذلك نرجو من الجميع المشاركه لم يعلم.

تحياتي,,,


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي اخي م/عادل 

Dental Compressor يعتمد على الضاغط وليس على الخزان .هناك ضاغط يشحن

خزان بسعة 10 لتر ب 5 دقائق واخر يشحنه بدقيقة واحدة لنفس السعة .

وبما ان الأت الحفر تعمل بضغط 2.2 -2.4 بار عبر منظم .

فأن اختيار ضاغط يضغط 2.5 بار يفي بالغرض لمتطلبات جهاز الأسنان .

هذه الخلاصة نتيجة حسابات دقيقة نظرية وعملية يمكن الأعتماد عليها .

اما اذا كان الضاغط خلاف ذالك معناه غير كفوء او قلّت كفاءته وعليه ان يستبدل او يصلّح .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ الفاضل شكري

شكرا على الرد

هذه معلومة جديدة عليا لذلك هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه

اذا كان الكمبريسور يعتمد على الضاغط كما ذكرت مما يعني انه يخرج هواء بضغط عالي
كما ذكرت حوالي 2.4 مثلا ويعني أيضا بمعدل جريان قوي 

اذاً فما فائدة الخزان؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكي أسهل عليك فهذه معلوماتي أرجو تصحيحها:

يقوم الضاغط بدفع الهواء ولكنه ب Flow قليل جدا لا يكفي لتدوير التوربين الا أنه
للضاغط قدرة على الدفع بداخل الخزان بدون رجوع حتى يمتلئ بالضغط المطلوب.
لذلك فلابد من وجود الخزان كي يمتلئ بضغط عالي وبعدها يخرج الهواء عبر منظم
ولكنه الان ب flow عالي لان الضغط داخل الخزان كبير.. ونستطيع بواسطة المنظم 
تثبيت الضغط عند المستوى المطلوب.

مثال: لو قمنا بنفخ بلونه بواسطة الفم الى ان تمتلئ ثم تركناها لتفرغ الهواء
فان ال flow سيخرج منها أعلى من ال flow الذي يخرج من الفم

وأشبه الضاغط بالفم
والبلونه بالخزان..

أرجو الرد بالتوضيح


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

تحياتي العطرة اخي العزيز م/عادل صلاح .

في البداية يجب ان تتوفر الشروط لأختيار الضاغط ان يكون كاتم الصوت لكي لايكون مصدر 

ازعاج وضجيج ينرفز الطبيب والمريض المسكين الذي يعاني من شدة الألم .وغيرها من الأمور

وايضأ ان يكون مخصص لطب الأسنان .

يكبس الضاغط الهواء داخل الخزان الى حد 7 بار بدلأ من 8 بار . 

لكي يتم خزن الهواء المضغوط داخل الخزان ومن خلال المنظم نضبط المعيار ومن خلال ساعة 

بيان الضغط 2.4 بار . وفي حالة وصول الضغط الى 3.5 او 3 بار يبدأ عمل الضاغط لكي

يملئ الخزان من جديد الى 7 بار .

لماذا يجب ان يكون دفع الضاغط 2.5 . في حالة تفريغ الخزان من اي ضغط يكون كافيأ 

لأستمرار عمل الأت الحفر .

وفائدة اخرى للخزان هو لراحة الضاغطة مع وجود الهواء المخزون ولربما يعالج الطبيب

مريضه دون ان يعمل الخزان .

لأن اكبر حشوة تعمل للمريض 30 ثانية عمل فعلي للتوربين .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م/عادل صلاح .

تحية طيبة .

الأن اطلب منك كتابة موضوع عن ضاغط الأسنان مميزاته ومواصفاته بشكل مختصر وانا 

سوف اضيف ليصبح كامل من جميع النواحي من خلال النقاش والحوار والأسباب .

انتظر مشاركتك لهذا الموضوع .

ومن الله التوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

يبدو أني وضعت نفسي في ورطة:13: 

لكن ولا يهمك
سأحاول كتابة ماعندي.


----------



## Bioengineer (7 أكتوبر 2006)

لكن هناك شئ يدعو للاحباط!!!

هل هذا الموضوع والكثير غيرها مخصص للمهندس شكري وعادل صلاح؟؟؟

لماذا المشاركات قليلة جدا !!

الأخ العضو الكريم..أنت المعني الاول لتستفيد..فأين أنتم؟؟شاركونا !!!

اذا كنت لا تستطيع كتابة موضوع 
ولا تستطيع أن ترد على سؤال
فهل انت لا تستطيع حتى كتابة سؤال!!!!​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي العزيز م/عادل صلاح .

لا داعي للأحباط نحن نكتب لأجل الثواب وللخيّرين للأجيال القادمة ونضع النواة او البذرة

لكي تنمو وتتفرع ويجني ثمارها احفادنا .

وعلى بركة الله وحفظه .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 أكتوبر 2006)

وعلى فكرة يعد ضاغط الهواء من العمليات المهمة التي تستخدم في مختلف التطبيقات الهندسية

الصناعية حيث تستخدم في تشغيل العدد الرئوية ( Pneumatic Tools ) والسيطرة

الألية المختلفة ونقل المواد في داخل الأنابيب بفعل دفع الهواء وعمليات الوحدات الصناعية 

وايضأ المكابح في العجلات وملئ قناني الغاز وعملية تسيل الغازات مثل الأوكسجين 

والهيدروجين والهليوم التي تستخدم في الأمور الطبية لقسمنا الحبيب .

نلاحظ مما تقدم اهمية الضواغط في حياتنا . ولأجل ذلك يجب ان نعرف ادنى التفاصيل من اجل 

يصبح المهندس الطبي مهندس كفئ ومميز في الواقع .

هذه مقدمة لموضوعك الجديد الضواغط سميه كما شأت .

البغدادي


----------



## احمد أزار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

المعلومات قيمة والله وننتظر منكم المزيد


----------



## احمد أزار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

هذه معلومات جميلة جدا ونرجو المزيد


----------



## محمد العصا (30 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي شكري عندي مشكلة وهي انه التوربين يعمل 
Low Speed 
ولا يعمل ك 
High Speed 
وين بقدر افحص حتى اكتشف الخطأ اعذرني لاني مبتديء في اصلاح ماكنات الاسنان ارجو الرد لتعم الفائدة وشكرا للجميع


----------



## Bioengineer (30 أكتوبر 2006)

محمد العصا قال:


> اخي شكري عندي مشكلة وهي انه التوربين يعمل
> Low Speed
> ولا يعمل ك
> High Speed
> وين بقدر افحص حتى اكتشف الخطأ اعذرني لاني مبتديء في اصلاح ماكنات الاسنان ارجو الرد لتعم الفائدة وشكرا للجميع



قم بالخطوات التالية:

1-افصل القبضة السريعة عن الانبوب الموصل بها.
2-قم بفتح الجهاز من الجهة التي تحتوي على توصيلات الخراطيم.
3- تتبع انابيب القبظة السريعة بداية من الخارج.
4- كيف تتبع الخلل أو السدد::

::: اتبع خط الهواء للقبضة السريعة الى ان تصل الى مفصل أو موزع
::: قم بازالته وانظر هل مازال الهواء لا يصل؟؟
::: اذا كان الهواء مازال غير موجود كرر التتبع دخولا حتى تصل الى النقطة
التي عنها يوجد هواء
::: عندها سوف تتأكد ان هناك سدد أو خلل في الجزء السابق.

ماسبق بالنسبة لو كانت المشكلة في انابيب الهواء.

5- تأكد من سلامة ال Solenoid Valve وهذا مسؤول عن فتح مسار الهواء
في حالة اتته اشارة كهربيه تأمره بفتح مسار الهواء ميكانيكيا .

::: يتم فحصه بازالته من الجهاز وتوصيله بالكهرباء المحددة عليه
ثم قم بالنفخ من أحد الاطراف واذا كان يعمل فالمفروض أن لا يمرر
الهواء في حالة عدم توصيلة بالكهرباء ويمرر الهواء في حالة توصيله بالكهرباء.

6- تأكد من أن الضغط الواصل للقبظة السريعة غير منخفض.
7- تأكد من سلامة وصلات المياة .

هذه بعض التوقعات وهي ليست كاملة بسبب أنك لم تحدد المشكلة تماما
ولم تبين لنا نوع الجهاز ولم تبين لنا نظامه
اقصد بنظامه أي هل التحكم بصمامات الماء والهواء بواسطة الكهرباء أم بواسطة الهواء؟؟؟؟.

تحياتي ... والسماح ان كان هناك اي تقصير.


----------



## محمد العصا (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك أخي عادل الصراحة انك كفيت ووفيت وما قصرت تسلم يا رب وانا شاكر الك على هاي المعلومات القيمة وتسلم واتحملنا لانه في عندي كتير اساله ولكن في وقتها أول بأول بسأل حتى تكتمل الصورة عندي شكرا جزيلا لك وللاخ شكري مشرفنا العزيز وبارك الله في هذا الموقع الرائع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (30 أكتوبر 2006)

عشت وماقصرت واحسنت .

انت دائمأ سبّاق وفي الأمام .

فعلأ ان الأخ محمد لم يعطي جميع البيانات من نوع ومواصفات الجهاز .

ماتفضلت به كانت حلول بشكل عام وهي منطقية جدأ . 

اما في حالة الأجهرة الحديثة جدأ الأمر مختلف تمامأ .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (9 نوفمبر 2006)

مجهود رائع الشكر للجميع
طلب خاص من م.عادل صلاح او من الاعضاء
ابحت عن مانيول سيرفس ل جهاز اسنان نوع اديكو 
او اي نوع متوفر في الاسواق بكتره
كل الاحترام


----------



## محمد العصا (9 نوفمبر 2006)

يا اخواني المختصين في مجال الاسنان اذا الماء ما بيصل التوربين وين افحص بالضبط حتى اعرف السبب مع العلم ان الماء يصل الى السرنج وباقي الاجزاء فهل الخلل في قبضة التوربين نفسها ام ماذا افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ محمد العصا .

اعذرني عن التأخير حيث لم انتبه للموضوع الأ الأن .

افصل التورباين من مكانه (خرطوم التوصيل) ثم اضغط على دواسة القدم .

اذا خرج الماء من الخرطوم , فهذا يدل على ان الأنسداد في التورباين , وعليك ان ترسله الي في بغداد

(امزح معك ) له حديث اخر اذا كان هذا السبب (اعلمني لأحقأ)

واذا لم يخرج الماء من الخرطوم , معناه الأتي

1- افحص التوصيلات الداخيلية ربما فيها انسداد .
2-عطل الصمام الكهربائي الخاص لدورة الماء , ان وجد .
3- عطل دواسة القدم ذاتها .

واذا لم تجد الخلل اكتب اسم الجهاز وموديله , ونظام دواسة القدم هل هي تعمل كهربائيأ او بنظام هوائي

وسوف اجد لك الحل .

يبدو انك الوحيد في قسم الهندسة الطيبة تعمل في مجال الأسنان .

اذا كان لديك معارف في بغداد انا على استعداد ان اعطيك مالدي من كتب الصيانة لمختلف الأجهزة

الأسنان حتى تصل اليك وارتاح انا (امزح معك) .

تمنياتي لك بالموفقية .

انتظر ردك .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد العصا (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا أخي شكري على هذه المعلومات وانا بتمنى اني اقدر اكافئك على مجهودك الرائع في القسم وبتمنى لو تقدر اتوصلي كتب الصيانه والاخطاء المتكرره ساكون لك شاكرا دائم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ محمد العصا .

تحية طيبة .

في اي مدينة تعيش . ربما قد يصادفني احد قد يوصل الكتب اليك .

تحياتي

البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (13 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية تقدير واعجاب لمشرفنا العزيز >>>>>>> شكري محمد نوري


----------



## eng_3YASH (13 نوفمبر 2006)

وعندي استفسار بسيط
انا ابحت عن اي مانيول لجهاز اسنان , او موقع قد يفيد يمعلومات عن صيانه اجهزة الاسنان
حسب علمي انت خبير في معدات الاسنان
مع الاحترام 
شكري محمد نوري


----------



## محمد العصا (15 نوفمبر 2006)

تحية لكم يا مشرفنا الغالي انا من سكان فلسطين المحتلة/ بيت لحم 
وما بعرف اذا بتقدر تبعتلي اياهم وان شاء الله ربنا يفرجها علينا وعليكم ويا ريت تقدر تبعتلي شغلات أساسيه تمكني من فهم جهاز الاسنان بدقة حتى أستطيع تحديد الاخطاء واتحملنا لانه رح اسئلك كثيرا من الاسئلة الى ان نجد حلا للكتب 
والله ولي التوفيق 
وشكرا لك مرة اخرى وعلى مجهودك الرائع


----------



## MR:X (15 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا حبيبي


----------



## ibrahim el sayed (20 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى المهندس/ شكرى محمد نورى 
عندى طلب ارجو ان تجده لى 
اريد شرح او service manual لجهاز dental x-ray 
وشكرا 
مهندس ابراهيم السيد


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ ابرهيم السيد .

نرحب بك صديق جديد لنا . وهلأ وسهلأ .

وتفضل ما طلبته .


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30750&page=3

ونتمنى لك دوام الصحة والموفقية .

حياك الله .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ علاء عياش .

تحية طيبة .

بالنسبة للشق الأول من السؤال والذي تطلب فيه الأدوات او العدة اللأزمة لأجراء الصيانة والتصليح 

لأعطال جهاز الأسنان .

هي كألأتي .

1-انواع المفكات اليدوية .
2- سيت مفاتيح سداسية وشمسية المقطع .
3-ملزمة يدوية مع قاطع اسلاك بعازل للكهربائية .
4-منشار يدوي صغير .
5-اوفومتر .
6-كاوية لحام مع اسلاك .
7- الأدوات الأحتياطية الازمة لنوع العطل .

كل ماذكر هي ادوات يدوية بسيط متوفرة في كل مكان ويحتاجها كل انسان .

اما فيما يخص الشطر الثاني من سؤالك تصفح هذا الباب ستجد سؤال مطروح حول انسداد فتحة تدفق
الماء والرش .

واذا لديك اي اشكال اطرحه في باب الصيانة والتصليح الخاص بأجهزة الأسنان (هنا في هذا الباب )

لكي نحصر جميع مايتعلق بأعطال جهاز الأسنان .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## eng_3YASH (21 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور للتوضيح


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،،،

اشكرك يا اخ شكري محمد على تعاونك معنا وعلى اجوبتك القيمة والمفيدة


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،

اذا ما في تعب عليك يا اخ شكري الرجاء توضيح هاتين الفقرتين اكثر بالصور ان وجدت أوباللغة الانجليزية وجزال الله خيرا عنا وعن امة المسلمين :

2- سيت مفاتيح سداسية وشمسية المقطع .
3-ملزمة يدوية مع قاطع اسلاك بعازل للكهربائي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم .

2- Hex Key Wrench Set و لTorx Key.
3-Side-cutting Pliers .

البغدادي


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم،،،

جزاك الله خيرا وآسف على الازعاج مرة أخرى ولكن للتاكد هل الصور أدناه هم لفقرة 2 و3 التي سألتك إيها: 
2- Hex Key Wrench Set و لTorx Key.
3-Side-cutting Pliers .














شاكر لك حسن تعاونك والله الموفق....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته .

الأخ العزيز م/محمد يامن .

تحية حب وتقدير .

ليتك ان تضع باقي الصور لبقية المفردات بسبب لدي خلل في رفع الصور الى الموقع .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*الأدوات المستخدمة لصيانة الأت الحفر .*

اما الذين يعملون في مجال صيانة الأت حفر الأسنان اليكم هذا الملف .


----------



## eng_3YASH (4 ديسمبر 2006)

تحياتي للجميع

واتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## محمد العصا (9 مارس 2007)

سؤال للاخ شكري محمد نوري عن عملية تركيب البور سكشن كيف تتم وما هو مطلوب


----------



## محمد العصا (9 مارس 2007)

ايضا اذا كانت الماء تصل الى المغسله ولا تصل الى الكأس فمن اين المشكله


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم والله يعطيكم العافية بس بدنا صور عن الموضوع توضح مبدأ جهاز الاسنان وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 مارس 2007)

الأخ محمد العصا .

تحية طيبة .

فقط اذكر لي اسم الجهاز والشركة المصّنعة والموديل ووصف العطل جيدأ .

حيث لكل جهاز له اسلوبه في الصيانة .

البغدادي .


----------



## basim88 (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم
موقع رائع كيف لي ان اتواصل معكم فا نا متخصص في اصلا ح اجهزة الاسنان


----------



## محمد العصا (14 أبريل 2007)

الجهاز نوع ايدك (امريكي) والمشكلة بالتحديد ان الماء تصل الى المغسلة ولا تصل الى الكأس


----------



## وسام حاج (20 أبريل 2007)

*أعطال القبضات*

السلام عليكم


----------



## نسوم (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السؤال : هل يجب ان يكون خزان الماء اعلى من مستوى الغرفة وما هو الحل الامثل في حال كان ضغط الماء ضعيفا 
والشكر سلفا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2007)

الأخ نسوم .
تحية طيبة .
خزان الماء دائما يربط على ضغط هواء بنسبة 1-1.5 اقل من ضغط المجهز للتوربين .

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (26 أبريل 2007)

الأخ العزيز .... البغــــــــــــــــــــدادي المحترم

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك ...... طالت غيبتك وإن شاء الله يكون المانع خيراً ...... افتقدناك كثيراً ... وفي الليلة الظلماء يفتقد البدر ...... وعودة ميمونة لتنور المنتدى ..... الله يحفظك وجميع الأخوة الأعزاء من كل مكروه ... وخصوصاً في عراقنا الحبيب ..... والسلام عليكم

م . حــــســـــــــــــــــــــــنــيـــن العــــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2007)

الأخ الفاضل حسنين علي موسى .

جزيل الشكر والأحترام والتقدير لشخصك الكريم .

بجهودكم وكل الخييرين يبقى الملتقى منيرأ كالشمعة تحرق نفسها لتنير درب الأخرين .

تحية من القلب .

البغدادي .


----------



## امير غنام (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمهندس عادل ونرجوا منك المزيد


----------



## امير غنام (9 مايو 2007)

*اتمنىمن السيد المهندس افادتنا بشرح مجمل عن ماكينة الاسنان*

:80: :13: :33: :32:


اليس قال:


> شكرا على هذه المبادره
> سوالي هو
> 1.ما هيه ميكانيكيه شحن التانك بالهواء؟
> 2. الضغط المطلوب للجهاز المستخدم وكيف يتغير بيتغير الارتفاع.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ محمد العصا .

تحية طيبة ؟

يعمل جهاز ايدك بنظام رئوي اي هوائي pneumatic , حيث تعمل المنظومة بواسطة صمامات 

هوائية تفتح بوابة عند اصدار ايعاز .

تحرى عن الصمام الهوائي الخاص بالكاس . حيث غالبا ما يوجد تكلس داخل البوابات مما يؤدي الى انسداد وعدم تدفق الماء .

او ربما عدم وجود ضغط هواء مناسب لفتح بوابة الماء .

البغدادي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 مايو 2007)

الأخ امير غنام .

تحية طيبة .

واهلأ وسهلأ بك صديق دائم لنا . 

فرحت جدأ لوجودك معنا وبمشاركتك وردك وارجوا الأستمرار بطرح مواضيع تخص اجهزة الأسنان 

بشكل اوسع ولو بمواضيع جديدة مستقلة . 

البغدادي .


----------



## hasony (12 مايو 2007)

الاخ شكري محمد نوري 
شكرا على هذه المبادرة
هناك اجهزة لتنظيف الهاند بيس !!!!!!!!!!!!!
الرجاء شرح الية العمل؟؟


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2007)

الأخ حسوني .

اهلأ وسهلأ بك وبأسم أعضاء الهندسة الطبية احييك وارحب بأنضمامك الى قافلتنا ونأمل ان تكون 

صديق دائم لنا , وعلى الرحب والسعة .

اما طلبك ان شاء الله مجاب وعن قريب اذا اراد الله في موضوع الات حفر الأسنان .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (12 مايو 2007)

الأخ امير غنام .

تحية طيبة .

سأفعل ان شاء الله عن قريب ما طلبته .

ما شاء الله الاحظ زيادة في الكادر المهتمين بأجهزة ومعدات الأسنان , وهذا الأمر يفرحني كثيرأ بينما

في السابق كنت لا الاقي صدى في مواضيع الأسنان .

البغدادي .


----------



## eng_mohand (16 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المنزلة (4 يونيو 2007)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووورررررررر


----------



## عمروالهنداوى (11 يونيو 2007)

عم ينفعاتل


----------



## ناجي محفوظ مرقص (13 يونيو 2007)

عذرا ........... و لكني اريد ان اعرف كيف استطيع ان اصل الي كل هذه المواضيع من فضلك و شكرا ...........


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 يونيو 2007)

اهلا وسهلا ونرحب بك صديقا دائما .

جميع المواضيع المتعلقة بأجهزة ومعدات الأسنان ضمن الفهرست المثبت اعلى الصفحة لقسمنا .

تمنيتنا لك اجمل الأوقات .


البغدادي


----------



## ناجي محفوظ مرقص (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك جزيل الشكر علي ردك السريع و علي اهتمامك و لكنني اقصد هل هناك كتب في مجالات الصيانة ام انة مجرد اسئلة مطروحة و اجاباتها و لكم مني كامل الشكر و التقدير و الله يوفقكم شكرا ...............


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يونيو 2007)

الاخ ناجي .

تحية طيبة .

لم ارى اي كتاب في مجال صيانة اجهزة الأسنان طبعا كمرجع .لكن هناك كتيب الصيانة لكل جهاز على 

مختلف انواعها يأتي مع الجهاز نفسه , حول صيانة والتنصيب .

واذا كان لدى الأخوة الأعضاء اي معلومات لايترددو بطرحها او اعلامنا بها .

وايضا اذا كان لديك اي تسائل في هذا المجال لا تتردد في ذكره .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## ناجي محفوظ مرقص (16 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكل من تعب في العمل بهذا المنتدي 
من فضلك اريد شرح ما هي الصيانة الوقائية اللازمة لجهاز الأسنان اليومية و الاسبوعية و الشهرية ؟ 
و لكم مني اطيب التمنيات ...


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ناجي .

نرحب بك واهلا وسهلأ .

اجهزة الأسنان كثيرة ومتنوعة .

التمس ان تشخص الجهاز ليتسنى للأعضاء الأجابة عليه .

وتمنياتنا لك بالتوفيق معنا .

البغدادي .


----------



## ناجي محفوظ مرقص (21 يونيو 2007)

عذرا علي تأخري في الرد و لكن كنت مشغول لبعض الشئ اما بالنسبة للجهاز هو جهاز سيرونا و شكرا جزيلا علي اهتمامكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 يونيو 2007)

الصيانة الوقائية .
يوميا .
1-تنظيف انابيب سحب السوائل والمبصقة من المواد الصلبة المترسبة .
2-تنظيف وتعقيم وتزيت الات الحفر .
3-فحص خزان الماء المقطر .
4-ترشيح واستنزاف ماصة اللعاب وضاغطة الهواء .

يوجد تكملة ايضا اسبوعيا وشهريا وسنويا فيما يتعلق بالصيانة الوقائية التي تهم فقط طبيب الأسنان .

اما الصيانة الأصلاحية فهي من اختصاص الفني الذي يعمل ضمن هذا المجال .

طيب انا اسأل ما هو عمل وواجبات المهندس الطبي في هذا المضمار .

انتظر جوابكم .


البغدادي


----------



## ناجي محفوظ مرقص (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور جداجدا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 يونيو 2007)

الصيانة الوقائية .

اسبوعيا .
1- نظف خزان الماء المقطر .
2-تنظيف المسالك والتوصيلات , بالضغط على دواسة القدم لمدة 20 ثانية بدون وجود الات الحفر.
3- فحص الضاغط واسنزاف الماء من الخزان والفلتر .
4- تنظيف مصباح الأنارة من الغبار والكشف عنه مع وجود مصباح احتياط .
5- الكشف على ماصة اللعاب وتنظيفها .

شهريا .

1-الكشف على الضاغطة وتعيير ساعة بيان الضغط اذا تطلب الأمر .
2- التأكد من جميع الضغوط التي تجهز الات الحفر .
3- تبديل مصفات الفلاتر او تنظيفها .
4- تزيت جميع المفاصل المتحركة في الجهاز .

سنويا .

1- فحص كفاءة الضاغظ .
2- تبديل الخراطيم التي تجهز الهواء والماء لألات الحفر .
3- تنظيف الكرسي من الغبار والاتربة داخليا .

مع تحياتي .

البغدادي .


----------



## ريمون عدلي (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا الف شكرا استاذي المهندس شكري محمد نوري
سؤالي هوك:-
1/ لماذا يتطلب علاج الاسنان مبالغ طائله اكثر من اشياء اخي ؟؟
2/ هل الحشوات العاديه احسن ام حشوات البرسالين ؟؟؟
3/ لماذا اجهزت الاسنان غاليه ؟؟؟

شكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يونيو 2007)

الأخ ريمون .
تحية طيبة .
1/ اتركه لأطباء الأسنان .
2/ طبعأ البوسلين صلادة عالية .
3/ هناك اجهزة زهيدة الثمن صناعة صينية وتايوان والهند لكنها تفتقد المتانة وغير معمرة واعطال
كثيرة . وهذا باب رزق جديد للعاملين في مجال الصيانة .

تحياتي .

البغدادي


----------



## ريمون عدلي (1 يوليو 2007)

استاذي المشرف شكري اذا تركته لاطباء الاسنان ما هو البديل لذلك حتي لا اتكلف مبالغ طائله وشكرا.


----------



## ممحمد السيد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان لايقل عن 50 لتر انا مجرب حتى ياخد الكمبيريسور فتره كافيه للاستراحه واييضا لمنع الضجيج لفتره جيده ولا اعتقدانه 50لتر كبير الحجم ونصيحه استخدم ضاغط هواء بدون زيت فهو خاص بوحدات الاسنان ويحافظ على الهاندبيس...............وشكرا لمهندسنا الغالى على المعلومات القيمه ......فنى متخصص باجهزه طب الاسنان جامعه قناه السويس بالاسماعيليه


----------



## عقيل التقني (20 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله
اخي العزيز 
بعد اذن الاستاذ محمد شكري 
اولا مواصفات الخزان 
قطرة لايقل عن 35سم
الطول لايقل عن 60سم 
لكي يفصل الماطور عن طريق البرجر ويبقى هواء في الخزان ويطول عمر ضاغط الهواء 
انا تقني اجهزة اسنان ومستعد للسوال متى تريدون على ال***** التالي لحل مشاكل اجهزتكم 
akeel_salh1982***********


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2007)

ممحمد السيد قال:


> فى اعتقادى الشخصى ان لايقل عن 50 لتر انا مجرب حتى ياخد الكمبيريسور فتره كافيه للاستراحه واييضا لمنع الضجيج لفتره جيده ولا اعتقدانه 50لتر كبير الحجم ونصيحه استخدم ضاغط هواء بدون زيت فهو خاص بوحدات الاسنان ويحافظ على الهاندبيس...............وشكرا لمهندسنا الغالى على المعلومات القيمه ......فنى متخصص باجهزه طب الاسنان جامعه قناه السويس بالاسماعيليه



تكون سعة خزان الهواء القياسية للضاغط المخصص للاسنان 30 لتر والضوضاء 58 دسبل ودفع 

الضاغط من الهواء 60 لتر بالدقيقة .

وهناك ضاغط اخر يقوم بتزويد جهازين في ان واحد يكون فيه سعة الخزان 45 لتر ودفع الضاغط من 

الهواء 100 لتر بالدقيقة .

اما في حالة وجود ثلاثة اجهزة اسنان يكون سعة الخزان 55-60 لتر مع وجود ضاغطتين بنفس

مواصفات الضاغط الاول وهكذا .

طبعا يصل الضغط المقرر الى 7بار ويعمل ثانيتا عن انخفاض الضغط الى 4 بار .

تمنياتي للجميع المحبة والتقدير .

البغدادي:63:


----------



## ف ر و ح ة (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخ شكري علة هذا الموضوع
وسؤالي
كيف نستطيع حساب ابعاد السن؟؟؟


----------



## mtc.eng (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية طيبة الى الاخ شكري محمد نوري واشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك الرائعة في مجال اجهزة الاسنان 
انا مهندس biomedical وحاليا اعمل على تنصيب اجهزة اسنان نوع سيرونا وحصلت لدي الحالة التالية
تم ربط الجهاز بصورة صحيحة وجميع الاسلاك والانابيب مربوطة بشكل صحيح وعند تشغيل الجهاز يعطي صوت تنبيه (الارم) والهيد لايت لايتوهج بالرغم من اشتغل مروحة تبريد اللايت وازرار تحكم اللايت لاتعمل بالرغم الربط الصحيح حيت يتم التحويل بواسطة الفوت سويج على لوحة التحكم وظهور الضوء الاصفر ولكن لايعمل الضوء 
شكرا جزيلا لكم وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

mtc.eng قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية طيبة الى الاخ شكري محمد نوري واشكرك جزيل الشكر على جهودك الرائعة في مجال اجهزة الاسنان
> انا مهندس biomedical وحاليا اعمل على تنصيب اجهزة اسنان نوع سيرونا وحصلت لدي الحالة التالية
> تم ربط الجهاز بصورة صحيحة وجميع الاسلاك والانابيب مربوطة بشكل صحيح وعند تشغيل الجهاز يعطي صوت تنبيه (الارم) والهيد لايت لايتوهج بالرغم من اشتغل مروحة تبريد اللايت وازرار تحكم اللايت لاتعمل بالرغم الربط الصحيح حيت يتم التحويل بواسطة الفوت سويج على لوحة التحكم وظهور الضوء الاصفر ولكن لايعمل الضوء
> شكرا جزيلا لكم وارجو ان لا اكون قد اثقلت عليكم



المروحة والمصباح يكون ربطهما واحد اي يعمل الاثنان في ان واحد .

والضوء الاصفر يعني تشغيل الجهاز ككل , ويمكن ذلك بواسطة دواسة القدم .

واذا لم يعمل المصباح معنا الاتي .

1-الاسلاك الموجبة او السالبة سائبة .
2- احتراق المصباح .
3- خلل او عطب في قاعدة المصباح .
4- اذرع تثبيت المصباح سائبة .

ولذا يجب استخدام الاوفومتر لمعرفة وصول الفولتية 24 فولت الى قاعدة المصباح والتأكد من الريط 

الصحيح للأسلاك .

معلومات اضافية :

عموما المصباح شدة انارته 150 واط وهذا مبالغ به في التصميم والانتاج لأنه يحتاج الى محولة اخراجها

12 امبير وهذا غير مجدي اقتصاديا مع وجود مروحة لأجل التبريد وعاكسة دائرية !!!!

البغدادي :55:


----------



## (أبو حبيبه) (29 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
 تحية طيبة
أسأل عن خطوات تنصيب ماكينة أديك 
ويف يتم المحافظة باستمرار على الفور سيبس الخاصة بماكينة الشيرانا والأديك 

 تقبل تحياتى

وشكراً


م/ أحمد السندى


----------



## رومانسيه مجهوله (29 نوفمبر 2007)

نوكومنت لاني مالي في الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

(أبو حبيبه) قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية طيبة
> أسأل عن خطوات تنصيب ماكينة أديك
> ويف يتم المحافظة باستمرار على الفور سيبس الخاصة بماكينة الشيرانا والأديك
> ...



وضح سؤالك بشكل اوسع .:63: 

البغدادي :81:


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا يا مهندس عادل صلاح علي التتابع في حل العيوب


----------



## حطيبة (16 فبراير 2008)

انا مهندس شركة كبرى فى اجهزة طب الاسنان واتمنى ان اتعلم الكثير من ذلك الموقع الجميل


----------



## حطيبة (16 فبراير 2008)

ارسل تحياتى الى كل المهندسين واتمنى ان اكون عضو فى تلك الاسرة الجميلة


----------



## حطيبة (16 فبراير 2008)

نحتاج الى شات من اجل التواصل مع المهندسين


----------



## سنفورة (14 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور ما قصرت.جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## methaq altam (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم ألف خير 
لدي مشكل في صيانة كراسى نوع (kavo (1063./1057) 
و جزاكم الله ألف خير..


----------



## methaq altam (18 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم ألف خير 
لدي مشكل في صيانة كراسى نوع (kavo (1063./1057) .لعدم توفر المخطط الاكتروني والهدروليك

و جزاكم الله ألف خير..


----------



## ELAMRA (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اذا كان من االمكن .لدي مشاكل في صيانة كراسي الاسنان 
kavo1057,1063
(shema electrique


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مارس 2008)

حدد المشكلة وان شاء الله نجد لها الحل .

تقبل تحياتي

البغدادي


----------



## المسلم84 (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المسلم84 (28 أبريل 2008)

سؤالي هو :
لماذا لا تعمل القبضات التي تعتمد على الهواء مع العلم ان الماء يسري بشكل صحيح والجهاز شغال(ليس هنالك خلل في الصمامات او ضغط الهواء)؟

الجواب:
نعلم ان مفتاح التحكم بالقدمfoot control له كبستين واحدة للماء وواحدة للهواء(او كبسة واحدة باربع اتجاهات للحركة,اليمين واليسار للتحكم بتدفق بالهواء,والاعلى والاسفل للتحكم بتدفق بالماء)
وكل كبسة عبارة عن مفتاح switch لذلك يجب التاكد من ان المفتاح يفتح ويغلق بالشكل الصحيح


----------



## طبيه (22 مايو 2008)

مهندس شكري ما اعرف كيف اشكرك على جهدك و المعلومات القيمه الي زودتنا بيه اني خريج جديد من هندسه تقنيات الاجهزه الطبيه و تقريبا كلش اعرفه عن كرسي الاسنان تعلمته منك بحيث احس نفسي عاجز عن شكرك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2008)

المسلم84 قال:


> سؤالي هو :
> لماذا لا تعمل القبضات التي تعتمد على الهواء مع العلم ان الماء يسري بشكل صحيح والجهاز شغال(ليس هنالك خلل في الصمامات او ضغط الهواء)؟
> 
> الجواب:
> ...




احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا .

شكرا على جهودك وحرصك .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 مايو 2008)

طبيه قال:


> مهندس شكري ما اعرف كيف اشكرك على جهدك و المعلومات القيمه الي زودتنا بيه اني خريج جديد من هندسه تقنيات الاجهزه الطبيه و تقريبا كلش اعرفه عن كرسي الاسنان تعلمته منك بحيث احس نفسي عاجز عن شكرك



شكرا جزيلا على اطرائك ونتمنى من الله عزه وجل ان يمدنى بالقوة لخدمة الأخرين .

تقبل تحياتي وامتناني :20:.

البغدادي


----------



## المهندس بلكس (20 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير لجزاء


----------



## wesam ali (5 مارس 2009)

انا شخصيا اقوم بوضع قطعة من الرخام (2أو3 سم) تحت كرسى الاسنان لضمان عدم تسرب الماء اثناء التنظيف الى قاعدة الكرسى وتعطى شكل جمالى اكثر


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة (5 مارس 2009)

اتمنى حد يسعفني بمصادر للمواضيع ادناه في اسرع فرصه
x-ray
micromotor


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مارس 2009)

المواضيع موجودة استخدم وسيلة البحث .

البغدادي


----------



## مبتدئ هندسة (6 مارس 2009)

I mean x-ray dental.....


----------



## العقاب الهرم (6 مارس 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الرائد المنتظر (14 مارس 2009)

اتمنى الحصول على طريقة تتبيت كرسى الاسنان على الارض وشروط شبكة المياه والتصريف والكهرباء
وشاكرا حسن تعاونكم


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 مارس 2009)

يفضل ان تذكر اسم الشركة والموديل لكرسي الأسنان .

ننتظر جوابك لأجراء الازم .

البغدادي


----------



## علاء سعد (22 أبريل 2009)

لو سمحتم الرجاء لمن يعرف الاجابه عن أجهزة السيرونا الاجابه عن المشكلة التالية لحلها بالسرعة الممكنه:
يوجد لدي جهاز سيرونا لا يتحرك وتم رفعه اثناء تركيبة ولم يهبط مهما حاولنا به مع العلم تم التأكيد على التوصيلات الكهربائية وجميعها صحيح؟؟
عدم خروج الماء من الكأس الخاص بماء المقطر؟؟؟
الرجاء الرد باٌصى سرعة لو تكرمتو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي المهندس (25 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومة ولكن لدي إستفسار بخصوص الضاغط الهوائي لجهاز الاسنان حيث لدينا جهاز يعمل ولكن بدون دفع للهواء الى الات الحفر التي يستخدمها الطبيب أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا بأسرع ماتستطيعون لان الجهاز لمستشفى عام ومتوقف حاليا ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2009)

1- افحص الضاغط هل يضغط هواء.
2- تتبع مجرى الهواء خطوة خطوة ربما يكون هناك انسداد في مجرى الهواء .
3- تأكد من دواسة القدم هل تعمل.
4- افحص الصمامات الهوائية او الكهربائية .
5- تأكد من تسريب الهواء في بعض التوصيلات .
6- منتظمات الهواء ربما تكون مغلقة .


البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (27 أبريل 2009)

سبق ورأيت رابط لهذا المنتدى 
يوجد عليه جميع الروابط المتعلقة بطب الاسنان 
ممكن احصل عليه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2009)

abuameer1970 قال:


> سبق ورأيت رابط لهذا المنتدى
> يوجد عليه جميع الروابط المتعلقة بطب الاسنان
> ممكن احصل عليه



اذا كنت تقصد رابط الفهرست الشامل وفيه مواضيع مختارة لأجهزة ومعدات طب الاسنان .

فهو ضمن المواضيع المثبتة في اعلى كل صفحة .


البغدادي


----------



## abuameer1970 (28 أبريل 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد رابط الفهرست الشامل وفيه مواضيع مختارة لأجهزة ومعدات طب الاسنان .
> 
> فهو ضمن المواضيع المثبتة في اعلى كل صفحة .
> 
> ...


 شكرا جزيلا وصلت المعلومة


----------



## zead tareq azzawy (5 مايو 2009)

تحية طيبة ان الهواءالمضغوط المستخدم للاسنان يجب ان يكون خالي من الزيت الصناعي لذلك تستخدم ضواغط من النوع الذي يعمل بدون تزييت او ذو زيت خاص وقليل كما هو معمول في الاجهزة النظامية اما ضواغط الثلاجات واجهزة التبريد فتستخدم زيوت صناعية تدخل فم المريض مع الهواء وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الاضافة وتسلم .



البغدادي


----------



## راجى عفو الكريم (21 مايو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخوانى المهندسين المحترمين انا مهندس اجهزة طبية زميل لكم بالمملكة العربية السعودية لكن اعمل بتخصص العمليات والعناية المركزة وكم كنت اتمنى ان يكون لدى خبرة بمجال الاسنان هل من احد يساعدنى بذلك جزاكم الله خير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم .

لديك الموضوع المثبت الفهرست الشامل , حيث يتضمن كم هائل من معلومات

عن اجهزة ومعدات الاسنان .

واي سؤال اواستفسار مهما كان نرحب بك .


البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2009)

اخي الكريم .

لديك الموضوع المثبت الفهرست الشامل , حيث يتضمن كم هائل من معلومات

عن اجهزة ومعدات الاسنان .

واي سؤال اواستفسار مهما كان نرحب بك .


البغدادي


----------



## hotr (3 يونيو 2009)

عاوز شرح اجهزه اسنان ممكن


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يونيو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا بك .

حدد نوع الجهاز واي شئ تريد معرفته .


البغدادي


----------



## ابو العريف (8 يونيو 2009)

الاخ العزيز مهندس عادل
كلامك منطقي جدا وصحيح
لا يجوز اي حجم للتانك يربط على كرسي الاسنان لان اذا ربط حجم صغير فسيؤدي الى جعل الضاغطة تعما دائما وارتفاع حرارتها وعطبها في النهاية

انا نصبت اكثر من كرسي وحجم الضاغطة كان بين 30 لتر الى 35 لتر 
تقبل تحياتي
اخوك المهندس احمد


----------



## صهيب الخضور (16 يونيو 2009)

وتشمل أعطال كرسي الاسنان اكثره 
1 . القبضاة بتلف رأس القبضه فتبادل او عدم أخراج الماء بسبب تكلس بسسب الماء الغير نضيف فتنضف في ماده حامضه .
2 . عدم سحب الكشن بسسب دخول تكسر الحشوات داخل سكشن فتفك رتنضف من الداخل 
3 . ضغط على مفتاح الحوظ فلا يخرج الماء هنالك ثلاثة حتمالة 
أ . اما ان يكون هنالك تكلس في valv او عدم وصول الكهرباء الى valv من البورد 
ب . نتاكد من rela انه يعمل عن طريق الوفوميتر عن طريق البزر فن كان معطل فيستبد 
ج . فان كانا غير معطل rela نتاكد من ic فان كانت معطاه فتستبدل 
4 . قد يكون هنالك تنفيس هواء عندى تشغيل الجهاز 15ث فهذ بسسب منظم الهواء الداخل الجهاز الذي يحمي الجهاز من الرطوب لي انا هنالك صمام راكب على المنظم داخل عبه شفاف يكون فيه الصمام فيدخل الهواء على الجهازفيكون رطب فليكي لا تدخل الرطوبا الى الجهاز فتبقا داخل العبوى الشفافه فاذا لم يكن الدكتور يكبس على الصمام ليفرغ الرطوبه فيتلف الصمام فيسبب زيادت تسرب الهواء في الجهاز فلا يصطاطيع الصمام ان يغلق لي يدخل الهواء الى الجهاز 


والحمد لله رب العلمين 
أكمل في المرة القادمه....... م. صهيب الخضور
:13: :77:


----------



## صهيب الخضور (16 يونيو 2009)

وتشمل أعطال كرسي الاسنان اكثره 
1 . القبضاة بتلف رأس القبضه فتبادل او عدم أخراج الماء بسبب تكلس بسسب الماء الغير نضيف فتنضف في ماده حامضه .
2 . عدم سحب الكشن بسسب دخول تكسر الحشوات داخل سكشن فتفك رتنضف من الداخل 
3 . ضغط على مفتاح الحوظ فلا يخرج الماء هنالك ثلاثة حتمالة 
أ . اما ان يكون هنالك تكلس في valv او عدم وصول الكهرباء الى valv من البورد 
ب . نتاكد من rela انه يعمل عن طريق الوفوميتر عن طريق البزر فن كان معطل فيستبد 
ج . فان كانا غير معطل rela نتاكد من ic فان كانت معطاه فتستبدل 
4 . قد يكون هنالك تنفيس هواء عندى تشغيل الجهاز 15ث فهذ بسسب منظم الهواء الداخل الجهاز الذي يحمي الجهاز من الرطوب لي انا هنالك صمام راكب على المنظم داخل عبه شفاف يكون فيه الصمام فيدخل الهواء على الجهازفيكون رطب فليكي لا تدخل الرطوبا الى الجهاز فتبقا داخل العبوى الشفافه فاذا لم يكن الدكتور يكبس على الصمام ليفرغ الرطوبه فيتلف الصمام فيسبب زيادت تسرب الهواء في الجهاز فلا يصطاطيع الصمام ان يغلق لي يدخل الهواء الى الجهاز 


والحمد لله رب العلمين 
أكمل في المرة القادمه.......


----------



## salahentp (17 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مختص في صناعة او ترميم prothese ابحث عن كتب او مواضيع او مواقع في اختصاصي وجازاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الياس 2001 (20 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اتمنى من احد الاخوة مساعدتي في الحصول على معلومات تخص low suction and high suction وايضا لو امكن اريد معلومات تخص dental operating light ولوامكن ان تكون مرفقة بالصور


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (13 يوليو 2009)

لكما كل الشكر والتقدير م.شكري البغدادي & م. عادل صلاح جعل الله عملكما في ميزان حسناتكما. آمين


----------



## محمد العصا (14 يوليو 2009)

أخي راجي عفو الكريم الرجاء المساعدة اذا يوجد عمل السعودية أن تساعدنا


----------



## bu3mmar (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> الأخ محمد العصا .
> 
> اعذرني عن التأخير حيث لم انتبه للموضوع الأ الأن .
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل مهندس شكري

مع ان ردك هذا قبل سنتين ولكني الان احتاجها:11:

لا ادري هل كان مزحة ام انك كنت جاد عن كتب صيانة اجهزة الاسنان 
ولكن اذا انه بجد عندك ما ينفع من كتب في هذا المجال فأنا حاضر ان ادفع كافة تكاليفه من حيث القيمة و الشحن على dhl بس التعب عليك قليلا ان توصله لمكتب ال دي اج ال


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

اكتب ما تحتاجه وسوف الّبي لك النداء هنا ان شاء الله .

تقبل تمنياتي .


البغدادي


----------



## bu3mmar (6 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم حبيبي
جزاك الله خيرا

صراحة اردتها كتجديد للمعلومات اضافة على ما هو موجود في المنتدى

حفظك الله اخي


----------



## بشار ابو ايوب (27 نوفمبر 2009)

بوجود الاخ البغدادي لا يوجد لنا مكان داخل الملتقى لانه موسوعي بهذا المجال بارك الله بيك ونفعنا بك ادامك الله 

اخوك بشارابو ايوب


----------



## heshamalex (28 نوفمبر 2009)

يسعدنى الرد على سؤال الاخ المهندس عادل صلاح بان الاساسيات المطلوبة لتنفيذ عيادة الاسنان هى الاتى 
1_ سطح الارض يكون صلب ومستوى بدرجة جيدة حتى يمكن تثبيت كرسى المريض وملحقاته .
2_ يجب توفير وصلات للصرف ودخول المياه اللازمة لتشغيل وحدة الاسنان حيث اننا نحتاج الى وجود ماسورة صرف قطرها يتراوح من 1.5 بوصة الى 2 بوصة تقريبا + ماسورة مياه نصف بوصة لتغذية الوحدة بالمياه حتى نتمكن من تشغيل الحوض الموجود بوحدة الاسنان ( المبصقة )+ الصنبور الخاص بملو الكوب الخاص بالمريض 
3_ نحتاج ايضا الى مصدر لدخول الهواء للوحدة ويكون عبارة عن كمبريسور ( ضاغط هواء ) له تانك يحتفظ بالهواء المضغوط ثم يقوم بنقله الى الوحدة عند الحاجة لتشغيل الهاند بيس ( يد الحفر ).
4_يجب ايضا توفير مصدر كهربى لتشغيل كرسى المريض _ مصباح الاضاءة الموجود بالوحدة (المصدر 220 فولت ) ولكن يوجد بالوحدة transformer يقوم بتخفيض الجهد الى 24 او 12 فولت لتشغيل الكرسى والمصباح .
5_ يجب مراعاة ان تكون كل هذه التجهيزات من مواسير + اسلاك كهربيه متقاربة من بعضها لانه عند تجميع اجزاء الكرسى او الوحدة يوجد صندوق يثبت بالارض لتجميع كل هذه الوصلات بداخله فيراعى ان تكون الابعاد بينهم لا تتعدى ابعاد الصندوق ( control box ) . وطبعا تختلف ابعاد الصندوق من موديل لاخر .
6_ يجب عند تثبيت الوحدة بالارض ان تترك مسافة كافية بينها وبين الحائط ولتكن من 50 الى 75 سم تقريبا لنعطى فرصة الى مهندس الصيانة ان يتمكن من التعامل مع الوحدة فى حالة حدوث اى اعطال .
يجب ان تكون اضاءة الغرفة جيدة لتوفير افضل جو عمل للطبيب .
7_ يجب توفير كابينيت او ( بينش ) به ادراج لوضع الالات الخاصة بالطبيب وتوضع فوقه الاجهزة الطبية المساعدة للطبيب .
8_ يجب توفير عدد كافى من مخارج الكهرباء فوق الكابينيت لتشغيل الاجهزة مثل ( جهاز التعقيم _جهاز تجفيف الحشو الضوئى (لايت كيور ) _ جهاز ازالة الجير وغيرها .
9_وكل هذه التجهيزات عند التخطيط لها وتنفيذها يجب مراعاة استغلال المساحات قد الامكان لان اهم عامل فى تنفيذ عيادة الاسنان هو توفير اكبر مساحة ممكنة فى النهاية حتى يتمكن الطبيب والممرضة من التحرك بحرية داخل العيادة للحصول على اعلى قدر من الخدمة للمريض .
ارجو من الله ان اكون وفيتكم جميع المعلومات الكافية لتصميم عيادة الاسنان قدر المستطاع حسب معلوماتى المتواضعة واتمنى لكم التوفيق والنجاح فى مساعيكم والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوكم هشام من مصر ( الاسكندرية )


----------



## heshamalex (28 نوفمبر 2009)

احب اوضح نقطة مهمة للاخ محمد العصا انه يوجد بعص التوربينات لا تعمل الا لو سبيد فمن الممكن ان يكون هناك لبس فى نوع التوربين وان لا يكون هناك عطل فى الوحدة من الاساس 
هذا لو كان قصد حضرتك ان المشكلة بالتوربين نفسها اما لو كانت المشكله بالوحدة فالد كما قال المهندش شكرى المشكلة اما ان تكون بوصلات الهواء او بالمفاتيح الكهرومغناطيسية ( السلونويد فالف )ارجو ان اكون وضحت الفرق فى التشخيص .وارجو ان اكون احد المشاركين الفعالين فى هذا الباب حتى البى نداء المهندس عادل صلاح 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله .


----------



## heshamalex (28 نوفمبر 2009)

اضافة الى الاخ المهندس عادل صلاح 
المساحة المناسبة لتانك الهواء الخاص بالضاغط ممكن ان تبدا من 25 لتر تقريبا 
هذه المساحة هى المساحة المتوسطة للخزانات المتاحة بالسوق وهو مهم جدا للضاغط لانه لا ينفع للاسنان ضاغط بدون تانك لان معدل السحب عالى ولا يوجد ضاغط فى مجال الاسنان باستطاعته ضخ تلك الكميه من الهواء اللازم لتشغيل التوربين وهى تقريبا من 2.2 الى 2.5 بار 
ولكم كل تمنياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## تامرانور (4 فبراير 2010)

احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي تامر انور فني اجهزه طبيه طب اسنان .جامعة المنصوره ؟مصر


----------



## تامرانور (4 فبراير 2010)

يوجد تانك اقل يصل الى 8 لتر


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نرجو من سيادتكم توضيح العيوب الشائعة فى اجهزة عيادة الاسنان وكيفية علاجها ومن الافضل التوضيخ بالصور أو الفيديوهات .
شكرأعلى سعة صدركم


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
هل يوجد مراكز للتدريب مهندسين صيانة أجهزة الاسنان بمصر مع العلم انى مهندس ميكانيكا واريد انا اخذ دورة فى صيانة اجهزة الاسنان اريد بعض المراكز المتواجدة بمصر .
وشكراً على سعة صدركم*​


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سيادتكم ارشادى عن المراكز التدريبة فى مصر لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية وخاصة اجهزة الاسنان مع العلم ان مهندس ميكانيكا
شكراً على سعة صدوركم


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم 
ارجو من سيادتكم ارشادى عن المراكز التدريبة فى مصر لصيانة الاجهزة الطبية وخاصة اجهزة الاسنان مع العلم ان مهندس ميكانيكاواريد ان ادخل هذا المجال.
شكراً على سعة صدوركم*​


----------



## islam salama ali (10 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ارشادى على مراكز للتدريب عل صيانة الاجهزة الطبية بمصر


----------



## knight2007 (16 فبراير 2010)

اريد شرح تفصيلى عن ايرموطور لجهاز الاسنان مع الشكر للبغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 فبراير 2010)

knight2007 قال:


> اريد شرح تفصيلى عن ايرموطور لجهاز الاسنان مع الشكر للبغدادي



ان شاء الله قريبا جدا .

مع التقدير .


البغدادي


----------



## hemaelec (6 مارس 2010)

وحدة الاسنان هي كاى جهاز جزء ميكانيكي يتحكم به جزء الكترونى مغذى بالكهرباء 
تتغذى وحدة الاسنان بالهواء والماء ايضا
يفضل ان يكون تحكم الطبيب في حركات وحدة الاسنان عن طريق القدم foot control
وذلك لتجنب العدوى


----------



## حسام الليسطو (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتم ابحث عن الشركات التي تصنع كراسي الأسنان . عناوين شركات التي تصنع كراسي الأسنان تكون نوعية ممتازة واسعار معقولة 
وشكرا


----------



## mansterya (11 مارس 2010)

شكرررررررر


----------



## حسن هادي (20 مارس 2010)

تحياتنا للمشرف الاستاذ شكري 
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT]*



[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dentistry's Leadership in Infection Control*[/FONT]


----------



## Med.Eng.Ebaa Issam (20 مارس 2010)

I'm Bio-Medical Engineer , work in Dental Devision, we have 3 models 
i will send to you more detalis about 3 types Serona , Belmont , Kavo
and make compare bet, them

thank you


----------



## ahmadba (23 مارس 2010)

موضوع ممتاز 
الشكر لكل من ساهم في اثراء الموضوع 
بالاسئلة و الاجوبة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (24 مارس 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم وشارك في اثراء الموضوع .

تقبلوا اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## mohamed_shahin20 (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس 
اخزك محمد ابومسلم 
صيانة الاجهزة الطبية بكلية طب الاسنان جامعة طنطا


----------



## medapp (7 مايو 2010)

حسام الليسطو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتم ابحث عن الشركات التي تصنع كراسي الأسنان . عناوين شركات التي تصنع كراسي الأسنان تكون نوعية ممتازة واسعار معقولة
> وشكرا


 
السلام عليكم.
انا مقيم بروسيا و اعمل بمجال الصيانة و بيع الاجهزة الطبية,باخر فترة بعنا و ركبنا كراسي و في شركتين اسعارهم جيدة بالنسبة للجودة و المواصفات وهن الاولى Azimut ,و الثانيةYobishi.


----------



## ghazali213 (26 مايو 2010)

صيانة جهاز اشعة الاسنان


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (27 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات ونتمنى الزيادة -شكرا


----------



## عماد داود (28 مايو 2010)

نرجوان يؤخذ الموضوع بجدية اكئرومن يتناول الموضوع يكون على علم بعمل الكرسي و صيانته ونشكر مقدما كل المشاركين والاقضل ان توفرت صور توضيحية لاجزاءه والله الموفق


----------



## حيدر الحزين (28 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم محتاج مساعدة 
ممكن سنسر لجهاز سيرونا 
والمقصود بالسؤال هو المسطره التي توجد تحت التورباينات والتي تعمل على عزل التورباين عندةالانتهاء من عمل الطبيب 
وشكر


----------



## فاضل نهار (7 يونيو 2010)

موضوع شيق وننتظر المزيد ( كتب شرح )


----------



## صهيب الخضور (8 يونيو 2010)

*الأخ : م. شكري محمد 
*
ساضيف معلومة مهمى هيا أن الضغط الذي يدخل على الكرسي الاسنان هو من6 - 4.5 بار و*الأت الحفر تعمل بضغط 2 بار الى 2.5 بار و الات سحب*
*التي تسمى** (cashing) *:- 
* تاخذ ضغط من 3.5 بار الى 4 بار فليهاذ تحتاج ضغط يقدرة من 8 بار الى 10 بار *

:19: هاذا هو اصح
المهندس صهيب الخضور:76:
:75::20::56: :7: 

ارجو الرد الموباشر ​


----------



## Eng.sae (9 يونيو 2010)

الأخوة الأعزاء اعضاء الملتقى اواجه مشكله في جهاز الاسنان حيث عند اطفاء الجهاز
يلاحظ استمرار خروج الماء من مناطق توصيل القبضات ارجوا منكم المساعده


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يونيو 2010)

eng.sae قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء اعضاء الملتقى اواجه مشكله في جهاز الاسنان حيث عند اطفاء الجهاز
> يلاحظ استمرار خروج الماء من مناطق توصيل القبضات ارجوا منكم المساعده



سولينويد الماء عاطل اذا كان الجهاز يعمل كهربائيا.
او الريلي فالف عاطل اذا كان الجهاز يعمل هوائيا.
الحل استبدال بواحد جديد 

تحياتي

البغدادي


----------



## محمد مصطفي2 (26 يونيو 2010)

نشكركم غلى هذه المعلومات ونرجو المزيد فى صيانه الأسنان


----------



## alwaseif (3 يوليو 2010)

vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## مبروك المنبى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

جهاز الحفر السريع تخرج منة الما والهواء و لكن البير لا تتحرك فما السبب


----------



## دالحكم التكريتي (23 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام علسكم 
مشكلتي انه الماء ما يوصل الى التورباين و جهاز مستخدم عندي بدون مشاكل منذ سنتين اتصور المشكلة في فلتر الماء كيف اعمل صيانه له اتصور فقط الفلتر مسدود


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

دالحكم التكريتي قال:


> السلام علسكم
> مشكلتي انه الماء ما يوصل الى التورباين و جهاز مستخدم عندي بدون مشاكل منذ سنتين اتصور المشكلة في فلتر الماء كيف اعمل صيانه له اتصور فقط الفلتر مسدود



هناك عدة اسباب لعدم تدفق الماء من التورباين.
1- انسداد في مجاري التورباين .
2- عطل الصمام الكهربائي (Valve)اذا كان الجهاز يعمل بنظام كهربائي او الصمام الهوائي اذا كان الجهاز يعمل بالنظام الهوائي .
اما تشخيصك للعطل بسبب فلتر الماء غير صحيح , اذا كان في الجهاز خزان ماء .
وعموما اغلب الاجهزة تجهز بالفلاتر للتدفق الى المبصقة وقدح المريض.

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك المنبى قال:


> جهاز الحفر السريع تخرج منة الما والهواء و لكن البير لا تتحرك فما السبب



هذا يعني فشل الروتر .

يستبدل بواحد اخر او يتم تبديل الاجزاء التالفة فيه.

البغدادي


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## يحيى شحاته (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أخواتى من قضلكم اريد شرح الكرسى وصيانته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 ديسمبر 2010)

يحيى شحاته قال:


> أخواتى من قضلكم اريد شرح الكرسى وصيانته



اخي العزيز .

هناك انواع كثيرة وانظمة متنوعة من اجهزة الاسنان .

واذا كان لديك عطل معين اذكر نوع العطل ونوع وموديل والشركة المنتجه للجهاز .

اما اذا تقصد تريد التعلم على صيانة اجهزة الاسنان يجب اللجوء الى مركز تدريب عملي ونظري في بلدك.

مع التقدير.

البغدادي:55:


----------



## دكتور سامي فؤاد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد من اي صاحب فكرة عن اسئلة الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية في تخصص فني اجهزة طبية


----------



## e.berakdar (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المبادرة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 يناير 2011)

دكتور سامي فؤاد قال:


> اريد من اي صاحب فكرة عن اسئلة الهيئة السعودية للتخصصات الصحية في تخصص فني اجهزة طبية



اخي العزيز .

اذا كان سؤالك يتعلق بالموضوع صيانة اجهزة الاسنان نرجوا توضيح سؤالك.

اما اذا كان خارج الموضوع , الرجاء قم بكتابة موضوع جديد مستقل .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## haedar alrobae (15 يناير 2011)

سلامي الى كل المهندسين اني مهندس جديد بالمنتدى


----------



## haedar alrobae (15 يناير 2011)

ممكن خارطة تفصيلية الى عيادة جهاز المفراس الحلزوني CT scanner


----------



## م يعقوب السعيدي (15 يناير 2011)

اخي المهندس شكري 
بعدالتحيةوالسلام
اني مشارك جديد في الملتقى .....
ارجوااعطائي بعض المعلومات عن صيانة جهازاسنان نوع سيرون الالماني


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يناير 2011)

haedar alrobae قال:


> سلامي الى كل المهندسين اني مهندس جديد بالمنتدى



نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب .

:77:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يناير 2011)

haedar alrobae قال:


> ممكن خارطة تفصيلية الى عيادة جهاز المفراس الحلزوني ct scanner



اخي العزيز .

موضوعنا عن اجهزة الاسنان وليس جهاز المفراس.

ارجوا ان تضع سؤالك اما في موضوع مستقل او في موضوع يتكلم عن جهاز المفراس.

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## omaraahlawy (15 يناير 2011)

انا لا اعرف الكثير عن الاسنان ولهذا لم استفد كثيرا ومشكور مجهودك


----------



## omaraahlawy (15 يناير 2011)

اسف جدا على طريقة الرد واتمنى تقبل المشاركات....


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 يناير 2011)

م يعقوب السعيدي قال:


> اخي المهندس شكري
> بعدالتحيةوالسلام
> اني مشارك جديد في الملتقى .....
> ارجوااعطائي بعض المعلومات عن صيانة جهازاسنان نوع سيرون الالماني



نرحب بك واهلا وسهلا .

حدد نوع العطل ؟:3:

البغدادي


----------



## taghlob5 (16 يناير 2011)

الاخ يفقوب بعد التحية 
قبل تحديد العطل او المشكلة في سيرونا ارجو تحديد موديل ( c ) ما الرقم الي بعد السي 
ومن اكتب المشكلة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

هل يختلف موديلات الجهاز عن الفكره الاساسيه للعمل والقطع الميكانيكيه والكهربائيه الموجوده في الاجهزه


----------



## taghlob5 (25 يناير 2011)

الاخ محمد مصلح 
بعد التحية 
لا يختلف المبداء لكن تختلف التصاميم من حيث المبدء اقصد بذالك اختلافات من شركة لشركة ومن مديل الى اخر وحسب الاضافات المطلوبة من قبل الشركة المستوردة والطبيب اما اذا ارت توضيح لمبداء العمل فالكل


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرراااااا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نبهان اعبية (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الجميع على هذا الموضوع الشيق
واسمحوا لي بمداخله وهي رد على سؤال prof.Mofasa
فكرة الجهاز كاملا تقوم على تحريك رأس القبضتين السريعه والبطيئع عن طريق الهواء المضغوط الذي يصل من الكمبيسور بضغط 5-8 بار ثم يتم دخول الهواء الى القبضه السريعه بضغط 1.8-2.2 بار حتى تدور بسرعه 400000 دوره بالدقيقه ويتم التحكم بهذا الضغط عن طريق منظم قبل القبضه
اما بالنسبه للقبضه البطيئه يدخلها الهواء بضغط عالي 4-5 بار ويتم تكسير الضغط في راس القبضه عن طريق الشفرات الموجوده في الراس ليصل الى 0.7 بار ويضمن دورانه بسرعه 30000 دورة بالدقيقه وبعزم عالي ليتمكن من حفر الطبقه الثانيه من السن
وتم الغاء فكرة وصول هذه الكميه من الدوران عن طريق الكهرباء لخطورتها ولانها تحتوي على ماء للتبريد
اما scalar ففكرتها ان يتم توليد اهتزازات في القبضه عن طريق الهواء المضغوط حتى تتم عمليات تبييض الاسنان وغيرها
اما السرنج الثلاثي فهو لتنظيف مكان العمل عن طريق وصول الهواء المضغوط اليها والماء ايضا
او الهواء والماء معا على شكل رذاذ
وتتم عمليه التحكم بكل هذه القبضات عن طريق صمامات مع لوحه تحكم للكهرباء التي تكون موصوله مع دعسه القدم
وباقي الاجزاء مبدأها بسيط جدا

ألأخ نبهان معلوماتك غير دقيقة بهذا الخصوص ارجوا المراجعة.


----------



## knight2007 (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم استاذ البغدادي اريد شرح تفصيلي عندي سكيلر نوع سيرونا لا يعمل كيفة يمكنني اصلاحه ما الاجزاء التي بداخل الاسكيلرالتي تمكنني من اصلاحه مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 فبراير 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم استاذ البغدادي اريد شرح تفصيلي عندي سكيلر نوع سيرونا لا يعمل كيفة يمكنني اصلاحه ما الاجزاء التي بداخل الاسكيلرالتي تمكنني من اصلاحه مع الشكر



اسباب عطل السكيلر .
1- ضعف او احتراق الملف في القبضة . ( يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
2- قطع في اسلاك التوصيل في خرطوم التوصيل الى القبضة . ( يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
3- احتراق احد الدوائر في البورد او تلفه . (يتم تغيير القطع التالفة او يستبدل بأخر صالح للعمل)
4- اسلاك التوصيل سائبة . ( مراجعة توصيل الأسلاك )

مع التقدير.

البغدادي:20:


----------



## knight2007 (4 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد شرح تفصيلي عن انكل هندبيس و ايرموطور كيف يعملان و اذا عطل انكل هندبيس والايرموطور كيف يمكنني اصلاحه ما الاجزاء التي بداخلهما التي يمكن اصلاحه مع جزيل الشكر للبغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (2 أبريل 2011)

knight2007 قال:


> السلام عليكم اريد شرح تفصيلي عن انكل هندبيس و ايرموطور كيف يعملان و اذا عطل انكل هندبيس والايرموطور كيف يمكنني اصلاحه ما الاجزاء التي بداخلهما التي يمكن اصلاحه مع جزيل الشكر للبغدادي



تحية طيبة.

يمكنك الاطلاع على مواضيعي المتعلقة بهذا الخصوص .

انقر هنا

اتمنى لك التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## علي البشكاني (19 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم .اذا اي واحد يعرف كيفية عمل نابض جهاز الطرد المركزي في مختبرات الاسنان ارجو تزويدي بالمعلومة و الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## م.سلامه (8 مايو 2011)

الرجاء من الاخوه المهندسين اعطائي سيرفس مانوال لكرسي اسنان كافو


----------



## زيد كنعان (14 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:
عندي سؤال ؟ وهو طريقه ربط كرسي الاسنان لشركه سكاي (sky) ارجو ممن لديه معلومات او كتلوجات خاصه بالموضوع ارسالها لي للفائده العامه وشكرا للجميع.........


----------



## عباس اللامي (28 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا عن المعلومات القيمة 
لدي جهاز أسنان صيني حديث فيه مشكله وهي عدم وصول الماء الى وحدة السبيتون والسؤال الثاني هل هناك ماده خاصة لتنظيف المبصقة وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (28 مايو 2011)

عباس اللامي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جزاكم الله خيرا عن المعلومات القيمة
> لدي جهاز أسنان صيني حديث فيه مشكله وهي عدم وصول الماء الى وحدة السبيتون والسؤال الثاني هل هناك ماده خاصة لتنظيف المبصقة وشكرا



1- اتبع جريان الماء من بداية دخوله الى الجهاز حتى وصوله الى المبصقة ربما هناك انسداد .
2- تأكد من انسداد الفلتر الذي يمر به الماء .
3- تأكد من عمل الصمام الكهربائي 24 فولت .

اما فيما يتعلق بتنظيف المبصقة ينصح استخدام المنظفات لذلك لأن الماء الذي يجري من المبصقة

يذهب الى مياه التصريف .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## عباس اللامي (28 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا العزيز ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير والبركه


----------



## abdulmuhssin (29 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بودي لو ترشدوني عن المواقع الالكترونية والتي من خلالها استطيع شراء الأجهزة الطبية البسيطة وليست المعقدة مثل جهاز الطرد المركزي وثلاجات حفظ العينات والمراقبة الحيوية.
اسئلتي ان تكرمتم:
1/اسماء المواقع
2/مدة وصولها الى محل أقامتي 
3/هل الأجهزة المستوردة ستخضع للرقابة هيئة الدواء والغذاء لأنها بكميات بسيطة عدد واحد أو اثنين؛فبالتالي وتمنع من الدخول
كوني لا املك ترخيص لمزاولة استيرادها.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## BME_Sadam (29 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الطبية و الاجتماعية ياشباب !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ابو عمار السويسى (4 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عندى مشكلة فى جهاز لايت كيور صينى يعمل الجهاز وعند الضغط على زر التشغيل يصدر الضوء و خلا ل ثانيه يغلق فحصت كل الجهاز ولم أجد شئ محروق او مكسور ممكن أعرف أنهى مقاومه مسئوله عن أستمرار الضوء مع العلم ان التوقيت يظل يعمل حتى بعد اقطاع الضوء وشكرا
الجهاز صينى لايت كيور هالوجين وهذا هو رابط الصفحة للجهاز http://www.zoneray.com/en/ProductDetail.aspx?P_id=160
أرجو المساعده


----------



## taghlob5 (19 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
عزيزي ابو عمار 
بخصوص جهاز الايت كيور بعد انطفاء الضوء هل يصدر صوت بزر ...؟
هل فحصت الثرمستات حساس الحرارة الواقع خلف الضوء مركب على الهيت سنك 
قم بفحص التوصيلة الاسلاك ربما يوجد فصل جزئي في احد الاسلاك تحدث مع الحركة


----------



## soma-20 (5 يوليو 2011)

اريد شرح وااافي لطريقه عمل النظام الهيدروليكي في الكرسي


----------



## loveeee83 (9 يوليو 2011)

:77:بالنسبة لاجهزة الاسنان ياسيدي الجهاز بيوضع علي ارضية صلبة بس لازم تاسس له في مكان وضعه خط مياه في الارض وخط صرف (مجاري) للراجع اما بالنسبة للهواء في موجود مع ملحقات الجهاز كمبريسر هواء هاي الكمبريسر بيكون موصول مع بمب ضغط وبمب ماء وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عمرحماد (16 يوليو 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssss alot


----------



## miladd (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين جميعا ويعودها الايام دى عليكم بخير وسلام

احب ان اعرفكم بنفسى 

اسمى ميلاد فنى صيانة اجهزة طبية اسما بس 

بس عايز ادخل فى تخصص اجهزة الاسنان واتقنه جيدا من ناحية الصيانة

عايز اعرف موديلات وسيرفس مانيول وكل ما هو متوفر من روابط او كتب

وياريت اماكن الصيانة لاجهزة الاسنان بالاسكندرية 

وهل مستشفى جامعة الاسكندرية مكان جيدا للتعليم والتدريب

وانا جاد جدا فى الموضوع ده ومستعد اعمل اى شيئ اتعلم واثبت نفسى فى مكان

معلش طولت على اعضاء المنتدى الكرام


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أغسطس 2011)

اهلا وسهلا بك في قسم الهندسة الطبية .
عزيزي ميلاد .
يمكنك اطلاع على المواضيع التي تتعلق بالاسنان , من خلال الدخول الى الموضوع المثبت (فهرست الهندسة الطبية)
قسم الاسنان .
وستجد كل ما تريد معرفته .

تقديري

البغدادي


----------



## miladd (26 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للرد والاهتمام


----------



## مهراننن (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم :
اريد السؤال عن كمية الماء التي تحتاجها كرسي الاسنان ( L/s ) او LPS و الضغط المطلوب عند مخرجها PRESSURE FLOW ??????


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

مهراننن قال:


> اخي الكريم :
> اريد السؤال عن كمية الماء التي تحتاجها كرسي الاسنان ( l/s ) او lps و الضغط المطلوب عند مخرجها pressure flow ??????



تحية طيبة .

يكون ضغط الهواء المسلط على خزان الماء من 0.5 - 1.5 بار بواسطة منظم الضغط الخاص بضغط الخزان . ويجب ان يكون اقل من ضغط الهواء لتشغيل الة الحفر التي تكون من 2.2 بار.
اما كمية تدفق الماء لأجل التبريد تكون حسب متطلبات القطع .

يعاني اغلب اطباء الاسنان من عدم تدفق الماء في الة الحفر .

وسؤالي لك : ماهي الاسباب ؟

انتظر جوابك !

البغدادي


----------



## miladd (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لتراكم الترسبات النانجة عن الحفر على فتحة خروج المياه وعدم تنظيفها باستمرار


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة الاعضاء والمهتمين .
ننظر المزيد من الاجوبة .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## نذير الراوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن ان ترسل لي موقع يتحدث عن صيلنه اجهزه الاسنان واكون شاكر لكم


----------



## نذير الراوي (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ممكن ان ترسل لي موقع يتحدث عن صيانه اجهزه الاسنان


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 سبتمبر 2011)

نذير الراوي قال:


> ممكن ان ترسل لي موقع يتحدث عن صيانه اجهزه الاسنان



انقر هنا

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## biotech89 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
انا العبد لله / مسعد محمد من اسوان 
وانا على اتم استعداد للافاده 
مع تحياتى للاخوه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

biotech89 قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا العبد لله / مسعد محمد من اسوان
> وانا على اتم استعداد للافاده
> مع تحياتى للاخوه



تحية طيبة.

شكرا جزيلا على اهتمامك .

نترقب مواضيعك الجديدة ضمن اهتمامك .:77:

مع التقدير .

البغدادي


----------



## biotech89 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله 
اليم كان فى كرسى اسنان .النظام الكهربى لا يعمل بمعنى ان الكهربا غير متصله بالماكينه
كانت خطوات البحث كالتالى:
1-المصدر الكهربى للماكينه (سلك الفيشه غير متصل ) تم الاستبدال بكابل ضغط عال(كابل مطبوخ)
2-مفتاح التشغيل تمام
عند التشغيل كان المفتاح بيدى شرذ كهربا
3- الفيوز اتحرقت (تم الاستبدال)
اعاده للتجربه
الفيوز اتحرقت تانى
4-المحول كان محروق ((تم تغييره) 
الماكينه تعمل بحاله جيده


----------



## Eng:Ramy El-Garf (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اخواني الكرام 

انا بعمل بحث عن الاجهزة الموجودة في قسم neurology في الجامعات اللي بتخرج فنيين مش دكاترة فلو احد عندة فكرة عن الاجهزة اللي بتستخدم في معامل الneurology في الجامعات اكون مشكور له


----------



## mujeeb1 (30 ديسمبر 2011)

ماشا الله معلوماتكم قيمه للغايه ربنا يزيدكم من فضله ومنه وكرمه


----------



## ابن سينا (27 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
هل لدى أحد الشباب كتاب صيانة جهاز "electrically operated dental chair" TPX4
وشكرا


----------



## bon2006 (1 فبراير 2012)

الاخوان الاعزاء لكم التحيه لدى سؤال بسيط جدا ارجو المشاركه 
جهاز بانورما الاسنا ن من الاعطال الشائعه هو عدم وضوح الصوره فى الفلم اى عند المشاهده للفلم بعد الطباعه تكون الصوره باهته جدا ما هو العطل وما الحل


----------



## قيصرالعراق (26 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا المهندس محمد من كوردستان العراق.. ارجو تثبيتي كصديق دائم عندكم..
اود التفضل من حضرتكم بارسال رابط نت يوضح فيه صيانة اجهزة الاسنان ولكم جزيل الشكر..


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 فبراير 2012)

الاخ مهندس محمد.
نرحب بك صديق دائم في الملتقى .
اجهزة الاسنان كثيرة ومتنوعة .
ارجوا الاطلاع على فهرست اجهزة الاسنان احد المواضيع المثبتة في اعلى كل صفحة .
اما اذا كان لديك عطل محدد ,يمكنك طرحه ليتسنى لنا الاجابة عليه .

البغدادي


----------



## قيصرالعراق (1 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم اخي المشرف..


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (6 مارس 2012)

شركة مصراميد لصيانة جميع الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## م-الظبي55 (8 مارس 2012)

*جهز أشعة الأسنان*

*لدي جهاز أشعة أسنان متحرك نوع intraos 70 إيطالي الصنع بيطلع لي الخطاء erorr a02 ... ماهو الحل أو من فين أجد الكتالوج الخاص به ؟؟*


----------



## اسامةالجمل (29 مارس 2012)

اخواني المهندسين و الفنيين 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
عندي كرسي اسنان ماركة كافو سيستيماتيكا موديل 1061 و تعطلت قطعة تسمى الايبروم لها 24 رجل عليها عين كريستالية مغطاه بلاصق ورقي يمنع الضوء من الدخول تحتوي على برنامج يشغل كرسي الاسنان , راسلت الوكاله فأجابوني بعدم توفر هذه القطعة و اعطوني خيار بديل هو استبدال اللوحة الالكترونية كامله و عمل بعض التعديلات يجريها فني تابع لوكالة كافو. لكن هذا مكلف جدا
اقترح احدهم بنسخ هذا الايبروم من قطعة اخرى صالحة من جهاز اخر و لكن للأسف لا يوجد كرسي مطابق وقد بحثت طويلا
هل يتوفر لديكم ايها الساده هذا البرنامج او حل للمشكله؟
تفاصيل القطعة
d87c64
u8230144
وقد كتب على اللاصق الورقي kavo v2.1
7100031
و لكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## مهندس طبي شيخ (23 أبريل 2012)

​*السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي الكرام

ارجو ممن لديه فكرة عن كيفية التسجيل في اجد المراكز او المستشفيات للتدرب على صيانة الاجهزة السنيه ( الكرسي بشكل اساسي ) او من يمكنه افادتي لنيل الخبرة بالعمل بصفني متدربا في احد الشركات في دولة قطر للضرورة الماسة , علما باني تلقيت عرضا للعمل في شركة للاجهزة السنيه وانا بانتظار المساعده ممن لديه الحل .

ودمتم بود

*​*اخوكم محمد*​


----------



## m.ghannam (26 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم
يجب ان يتم جهيز مأخذ ماء - هواء - تيب من أجل الكهرباء في أرضية المكان المراد تركيب الكرسي فيه


----------



## صمت الوفاء (29 أبريل 2012)

ساعدوني لاحصل على معلومات 
panoramic xray 
و application 
و principle of operation


----------



## mujeeb1 (4 مايو 2012)

اشكر الجميع القائمين بهذا القسم وبالاحرى الاخ المشرف ىشكرى محمد نورى جعل الله كل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم وزقكم الله العلم النافع*
انا لس مهندس مبتدا بهذا المجال ووجهتني هذه المشكله في كرسي اسنان من نوع ديبلامات الطيب دائما يشكو من ان معظم instruments *وخاصا التوربين تعمل بشكل غير منتظم يعني عند اخذها من مكانها تعمل بعض الوقت وتتوقف لبعض الوقت مما يضظر الطبيب لنقل المريض الا كرسي اخر مجاور ارجو منكم المساعده*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مايو 2012)

mujeeb1 قال:


> اشكر الجميع القائمين بهذا القسم وبالاحرى الاخ المشرف ىشكرى محمد نورى جعل الله كل هذا في ميزان حسناتكم وزقكم الله العلم النافع*
> انا لس مهندس مبتدا بهذا المجال ووجهتني هذه المشكله في كرسي اسنان من نوع ديبلامات الطيب دائما يشكو من ان معظم instruments *وخاصا التوربين تعمل بشكل غير منتظم يعني عند اخذها من مكانها تعمل بعض الوقت وتتوقف لبعض الوقت مما يضظر الطبيب لنقل المريض الا كرسي اخر مجاور ارجو منكم المساعده*



تحية طيبة.
1- راقب انبوب توصيل الهواء المضغوط من الضاغطة الى وحدة الاسنان , يجب ان يكون قطر الانبوب اكثر من 10ملم .
2- تتبع انابيب الهواء داخل جهاز الاسنان , ربما هناك احد الانابيب ملتوي او هناك انسداد في داخلها .
3-تأكد من ضغط الهواء الخارج من ضاغط الهواء يجب ان يكون 4 بار .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## mujeeb1 (9 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ المشرف البغدادي على الرد جزالك الله خيرا وبارك الله لك في علمك*
حلت الحمدلله المشكله في هذا الجهاز والسبب كان في ذالك*stabilizator فرق الجهد كان يعمل بصوره غير جيده وغير منتظمه مما يودي ال فصل الادوات من حين الا خر*


----------



## سعد عبيد التمامى (17 مايو 2012)

يرجى عرض صوره لهاندبيس توضح فيها فتحة الهواء والتزيت


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2012)

عزيزي سعد ,
تحية طيبة .
قبضة الحفر السريعة 4 hole النظام المتعارف عليه يتكون من اربعة فتحات او انابيب .
اثنان صغيرة متساوان في القطر واثنان كبيران مختلفان في القطر (القطرالاقل قطر لجريان الهواء لتشغيل القبضةهو نفسه للتزييت ,واما القطرالاكبر منه هو لخروج الهواء)

ملاحظة مهمة جدا يتم تزييت القبضة بعد الانتهاء من العمل ثم تشغّل القبضة لمدة 10 ثواني وتوضع في مكانها لليوم التالي.

اسف لا توجد لدي في الوقت الحاضر صورة توضيحية.

اتمنى ان وصلت الفكرة.

مع الشكر.

البغدادي


----------



## Randa salah (22 يونيو 2012)

ما هو افضل تخصص في الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## smadismadi (8 يوليو 2012)

عندي مشكله في جهاز adec 

قبضة السكيلر تسخن بشكل ملحوظ 

ملاحظه قمت بتغيير القبضه و نفس المشكله


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أغسطس 2012)

smadismadi قال:


> عندي مشكله في جهاز adec
> 
> قبضة السكيلر تسخن بشكل ملحوظ
> 
> ملاحظه قمت بتغيير القبضه و نفس المشكله



تحية طيبة .

دع جريان الماء يتدفق بكمية اكبر .

هذا اذا كان السكيلر كهربائي ( كافترون ).

البغدادي


----------



## samehshosha (28 سبتمبر 2012)

هل جهاز الاسنان هام فى المستشفيات السعوديه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (19 أكتوبر 2012)

samehshosha قال:


> هل جهاز الاسنان هام فى المستشفيات السعوديه



طبعا مهم كبقية الاجهزة الطبية .

مع التقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## SELECT_211 (19 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو اضافتي كصديق معكم في الحوار حيث انني مهندس متخصص بالاسنان 
و انا على استعداد تام بالمساعده 
م/ عبدالرحمن الغمري


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 نوفمبر 2012)

SELECT_211 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو اضافتي كصديق معكم في الحوار حيث انني مهندس متخصص بالاسنان
> و انا على استعداد تام بالمساعده
> م/ عبدالرحمن الغمري



تحية طيبة .

نرحب بك اجمل ترحيب ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم ترفد القسم بمزيد من الخبرات .
نتطلع الى مواضيعك واضافاتك الجديدة في مجال الاسنان.

اجمل المنى.

البغدادي


----------



## شافية الجزائرية (28 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
اشكر كل الاعضاء والقائمين على هدا العمل الرائع ( الله يعطيكم العافية)
عندي بحت حول الجزء الهيدروليكي لكرسي الاسنان ولم اجد المعلومات الكافية 
ارجو منكم المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------



## التراس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الكمبروسر او الضاغط يعمل بحد اقصى عند 6 بار لو زاد عن ال6 بار يفصل الماتور اتوماتيكيا


----------



## التراس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عقيل التقني قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمتة الله
> اخي العزيز
> بعد اذن الاستاذ محمد شكري
> اولا مواصفات الخزان
> ...


اضافة اخى الفاضل وبصراحة انت وفيت وما قصرت الله يبارك فى عمرك
كما يفضل الا يعمل بضغط زيت لان رزاز الزيت يترسب ع الاسنان مما يؤد الى عدم تبوت الحشو فى مكانة حتى مع استخدام جهاز الايت كيور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

التراس قال:


> الكمبروسر او الضاغط يعمل بحد اقصى عند 6 بار لو زاد عن ال6 بار يفصل الماتور اتوماتيكيا



تحية طيبة.

افتح غطاء الاتوماتيك وسوف تجد بوصلة نحو الموجب (+) او نحو السالب (-) استخدم مفك لتدوير المؤشر درجة واحدة , عندئذ شغل الضاغطة وسوف يزداد 
الضغط اكثر من ستة بار وهكذا حتى تحصل على الضغط الذي يناسبك.
وعموما اقصى حد للضاغط 8 بار ويفضل ان يكون الضغط 7 بار .

تقبل تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## التراس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة.
> 
> افتح غطاء الاتوماتيك وسوف تجد بوصلة نحو الموجب (+) او نحو السالب (-) استخدم مفك لتدوير المؤشر درجة واحدة , عندئذ شغل الضاغطة وسوف يزداد
> الضغط اكثر من ستة بار وهكذا حتى تحصل على الضغط الذي يناسبك.
> ...



اخى الفاضل جزيت خيرا 
ولكن هناك سؤال حتى يحدث لدى التباس هل معنى كلامك اننى ممكن اتحكم فى ضغط الخزان عن طريق هذة البوصلة ؟


----------



## التراس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

حسن هادي قال:


> تحياتنا للمشرف الاستاذ شكري
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن شرح للهاندبيس من الداخل وكيفية العمل


----------



## التراس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

حيدر الحزين قال:


> السلام عليكم محتاج مساعدة
> ممكن سنسر لجهاز سيرونا
> والمقصود بالسؤال هو المسطره التي توجد تحت التورباينات والتي تعمل على عزل التورباين عندةالانتهاء من عمل الطبيب
> وشكر



متوفرة ولو عاوزها راسلنى ع الخاص علشان ميبقاش اعلان


----------



## التراس (19 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> عزيزي سعد ,
> تحية طيبة .
> قبضة الحفر السريعة 4 hole النظام المتعارف عليه يتكون من اربعة فتحات او انابيب .
> اثنان صغيرة متساوان في القطر واثنان كبيران مختلفان في القطر (القطرالاقل قطر لجريان الهواء لتشغيل القبضةهو نفسه للتزييت ,واما القطرالاكبر منه هو لخروج الهواء)
> ...



ييفضل استخدام الاربع فتحات علشان نفصل الداخل عن الراجع منعا للعدوى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 ديسمبر 2012)

التراس قال:


> اخى الفاضل جزيت خيرا
> ولكن هناك سؤال حتى يحدث لدى التباس هل معنى كلامك اننى ممكن اتحكم فى ضغط الخزان عن طريق هذة البوصلة ؟



نعم هذا صحيح .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 ديسمبر 2012)

التراس قال:


> ييفضل استخدام الاربع فتحات علشان نفصل الداخل عن الراجع منعا للعدوى



كلا عزيزي التراس ليس له علاقة بالعدوى .

قبضة الحفر السريعة 4 hole النظام المتعارف عليه يتكون من اربعة فتحات او انابيب .
اثنان صغيرة متساوان في القطر واثنان كبيران مختلفان في القطر (القطرالاقل قطر لجريان الهواء لتشغيل القبضةهو نفسه للتزييت ,واما القطرالاكبر منه هو لخروج الهواء)
الانبوبان الصغيران واحد لجريان الماء والاخر لجريان الهواء لغرض نفث الماء عند خروجه من الفتحة واحداث تذرية للماء .

اعتقد وصلت المعلومة .

بالتوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## التراس (20 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اقصد فتحة للدخول والخروج منعا لانتقال رذاذ من فم المريض ودة كان مندورة اسنان انا حصلت عليها ....ارجوا تاكيد المعلومة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2012)

عزيزي التراس.
لم افهم ماذا تقصد , وضح سؤالك جيدا .

تقبل تحياتي
البغدادي


----------



## miladd (21 ديسمبر 2012)

ارحب بكل مهندسين وفنين الاجهزة الطبية وخاصة الاسنان 

اريد انا اعرف استخدام وتركيب الفايبر اوبتك فى الهاند بيس وياريت تكون فى صور للتوضيح وطريقة توصيله 
لانى اريد ان اعدل فى كرسى اسنان وادخل الفايبر اوبتك مع العلم ان الكرسى ماركة روزن صينى لايحتوى على فايبر اوبتك 
وكمان اماكن بيعه فى مصر 

اللى عرفته عن الفايبر اوبتك انه عبارة هاند بيس مزودة بضوء مثل المنظار لكن برؤية مباشرة مش كاميرا للتصوير


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 ديسمبر 2012)

miladd قال:


> ارحب بكل مهندسين وفنين الاجهزة الطبية وخاصة الاسنان
> 
> اريد انا اعرف استخدام وتركيب الفايبر اوبتك فى الهاند بيس وياريت تكون فى صور للتوضيح وطريقة توصيله
> لانى اريد ان اعدل فى كرسى اسنان وادخل الفايبر اوبتك مع العلم ان الكرسى ماركة روزن صينى لايحتوى على فايبر اوبتك
> ...



راجع موضوع (اجعل الات حفر الاسنان تعمل بالالياف الضوئية لغرض الانارة) .

بالتوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## التراس (4 يناير 2013)

انت بتذاكر من ورانا يا ميلاد


ميدو


----------



## eng_Mojtaba (22 فبراير 2013)

مرحبا باش مهندسين
اود معرفه طريقة تركيب كرسي الاسنان والمعدات المطلوبه... وكل المعلومات المتعلقه . بالاضافه الى تجهيز الغرفة والابعاد..


----------



## mohamed.biomedical (8 مارس 2013)

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك


----------



## miladd (16 مارس 2013)

عايز اعرف الدائرة الخاصة بتوصيلات الهاند بيس مع الفوت سويتش والهولدرات كلها 

بمعنى اصح توصيلات البراكت الداخلية من انابيب هواء ومياه وكهرباء مع الفوت سويتش 

ولناخذ على مثل كراسى اسنان rozan ماركة صينى 

بحيث اكون قادر على عمل براكت كامل لجهاز قديم واريد التعديل فيه


----------



## رأفت تركي (21 أبريل 2013)

*الأخوة الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم
مواصفات الكمبريسور (ضاغط الهواء) لكرسي أسنان واحد فقط
لا يقل عن 77 لتر/د عند ضغط 5 بار
وسعة الخزان لاقل عن 24 لتر
ويعمل علي ضغط من 6-8 بار
ويكون بدون زيت
والأفضل يركب خارج العيادة نظرا لان الضوضاء الصادرة عنة عالية
والسلام عليكم
أخوكم /رأفت تركي

*


----------



## رأفت تركي (21 أبريل 2013)

*
السلام عليكم
بخصوص الفايبر أصبحت توصيلات الكهرباء والدوائر الالكترونية لتنظيم الجهد للهاندبيس الفيبر **من الماضي**
ويوجد الأن هاندبيس بها led لا تحتاج لأي وصلات وتعمل علي أي كرسي سواء صيني أو أمريكي
ولكم التحية

*


----------



## رأفت تركي (21 أبريل 2013)

ربما التربينة تالفة او انصدمت بحسم صلب او لم يتم تزيتها دوريا راجع دوران التربينه بأن تضع بير وتحاول تحريكها بيدك اذا كانت الحركة ناعمة هذا يعني انها جيدة واذا كانت غير ذلك فهي تالف


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 أبريل 2013)

رأفت تركي قال:


> *
> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص الفايبر أصبحت توصيلات الكهرباء والدوائر الالكترونية لتنظيم الجهد للهاندبيس الفيبر **من الماضي**
> ويوجد الأن هاندبيس بها led لا تحتاج لأي وصلات وتعمل علي أي كرسي سواء صيني أو أمريكي
> ...



تحية طيبة.
اخي الفاضل رأفت شكرا جزيلا على تواصلك ومشاركتك الفاعلة .
هل تقصد الهاندبيس التي تعمل بواسطة الداينمو التي تجهز led بالجهد لأجل الانارة ؟
واذا كذلك هل لديك معلومات عن مبدأ العمل وهل هي عملية , وماهي الاضرار الناتجة .

تمنياتي لك التوفيق.

البغدادي


----------



## رأفت تركي (23 أبريل 2013)

الأخ العزيز نوري
الهاندبيس المزودة بدينمو صغير يدار بالهواء المغذي للهاندبيس وقادر علي تزويد ال led بالكهرباء الكافية للاضاءة
ولا يحتاج لأي تجهيزات علي الكرسي ولكنها تستخدم علي أي طراز من الكراسي مهما كان نوعها وعيبها أنها غالية الثمن


----------



## miladd (25 أبريل 2013)

غالية كم دولار مثلا وهل متاحة فى الاسواق المصرية 
ولا لسه التطور ده ما وصلش الشرق الاوسط


----------



## رأفت تركي (27 أبريل 2013)

ها تلاقيها عند دلتا في شارع قصر العيني وهي من انتاج nsk


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 أبريل 2013)

رأفت تركي قال:


> ها تلاقيها عند دلتا في شارع قصر العيني وهي من انتاج nsk



الاخوه الاعزاء .
نصيحتي هي تجنب شراء قبضات ذاتية الانارة . صحيح هي لاتحتاج الى منظومة انارة لكن مشاكلها كثيرة كذلك هناك قيضات مزيفة صينية المنشأ لا احد يستطيع احد ان يميزها سواء الخبير.
تقبلوا تحياتي.

البغدادي


----------



## miladd (1 مايو 2013)

طب ذاتية الانارة مشاكلها كتير واحتمال تكون مزيفة 

معنى كده ان الفايبر اوبتك اعتقد انها افضل ونادرا مايحدث بها اعطال حيث انها لا يوجد حركة ميكانيكة مثل ذاتية الانارة


----------



## eng.mostafa hasan (12 مايو 2013)

انا بدي مساعدة بجهاز X-ray تصنيع شركة ANTHOS

الجهاز بيعطي error 0010
وللأسف ما عندي كتيب الجهاز فاللي عنده معلومات الرجاء ان يساعد بها


----------



## miladd (23 مايو 2013)

عايز اعرف انواع وطرق رفع كراسى الاسنان من مكابس زيت ومواتير وكيفية عملها وطريقة اصلاحها كغكرة عامة مش موجودة فى كرسى معين


----------



## deyamag (26 مايو 2013)

شكراً لك جهدك .


----------



## eng-abdelaziz (20 يونيو 2013)

عندي مشكلة في الكونترا ضعيفة وتم تزييتها وما زالت ضعيفة ارجو حل لها بسرعة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2013)

eng-abdelaziz قال:


> عندي مشكلة في الكونترا ضعيفة وتم تزييتها وما زالت ضعيفة ارجو حل لها بسرعة



اخي الكريم تحية طيبة .

الكونترا تستمد سرعة دورانها من الأير موتور او الماكرو موتور ,
افصل الكونترا من الايرموتور او المايكرو موتور , ثم ضع فيها بير bur وحاول ادارتها بواسطة اليد بأتجاه عقرب الساعة وعكس عقرب الساعة , يجب ان يكون الدوران بسلاسة تامة وفي حالة وجود مقاومة يجب ان تعرض الى تقني متخصص لأجل استبدال القطع التالفة فيها .

البغدادي


----------



## عبدالله بالبيد (3 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات وعلى المجهود الطيب ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (1 ديسمبر 2013)

عبدالله بالبيد قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذه المعلومات وعلى المجهود الطيب ربنا يبارك فيك



تسلم اخي وجزاك الله خيرا.

البغدادي


----------



## ريمو17 (6 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين.. انا عندي سؤال وهو اذا كان السكشن الذي في كرسي الاسنان لا يعمل كيف يمكنني اصلاح هذا العطل؟؟ ثانيا اطلب ممن لديه معلومات عن اجهزة معمل الاسنان ان يعرفنا بهم لأني مبتدئه وليس لدي معلومات كافيه..وشكرا لكم اط


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 يناير 2014)

ريمو17 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين.. انا عندي سؤال وهو اذا كان السكشن الذي في كرسي الاسنان لا يعمل كيف يمكنني اصلاح هذا العطل؟؟ ثانيا اطلب ممن لديه معلومات عن اجهزة معمل الاسنان ان يعرفنا بهم لأني مبتدئه وليس لدي معلومات كافيه..وشكرا لكم اط



ما المقصود بالسكشن !
الرجاء التوضيح !
اما بخصوص معلومات عن اجهزة معمل الاسنان فهي كثيرة ولدي موضوع في هذا المجال ابحثوا عنه في خاصية البحث (البحث في موضوع )في اعلى الصفحة في الملتقى. اجهزة ومعدات مختبرات صناعة الأسنان.

البغدادي


----------

